
4-way HTML5 speed test: Firefox 3.7 faster than Internet Explorer 9 (video) - xaverius
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/24/4-way-html5-speed-test-firefox-3-7-faster-than-internet-explorer-opera-chrome/
======
bd
This is getting silly. It's fantastic that we finally got canvas in Explorer,
but people are putting too much weight to one demo designed to highlight one
particularly well performing feature (HW accelerated image draw on canvas #).

This has as much significance as Chrome getting ridiculously better results in
V8 benchmark [1] compared to all other browsers.

Please go to CanvasDemos [2] or ChromeExperiments [3] and try some third party
canvas demos to see how well IE9 fares across wider variety of canvas use
cases.

Spoiler alert: it's nowhere near so clear cut performance champion as it may
seem from fish and asteroids demos.

\----

Edit: (#) in practical terms, the biggest benefit would go to use cases like
the upcoming Aves JS game engine [4] and FreeCiv JS port [5].

\----

[1]
[http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/data/benchmarks/current/run.htm...](http://v8.googlecode.com/svn/data/benchmarks/current/run.html)

[2] <http://www.canvasdemos.com/>

[3] <http://www.chromeexperiments.com/>

[4] <http://www.dextrose.com/en/projects/aves-engine>

[5] <http://www.freeciv.net/>

~~~
olegk
Chrome is not the fastest.

Sunspider benchmark (Win XP, dual core machine):

Opera (v10.53): 299.8ms +/- 1.0%

Safari (v5): 314.2ms +/- 1.7%

Chrome (v5.0.375.55): 326.6ms +/- 7.9%

Firefox (v3.6.3): 716.4ms +/- 1.7%

~~~
bd
You didn't read carefully - not Sunspider, V8 benchmark:

    
    
      Firefox 3.6.4       494
      IE9                1200
      Safari 5           2644
      Opera 10.54        3393
      Chrome 6.0.437.3   5148
    

Saying that Chrome is 10x faster than Firefox on the basis of V8 benchmark
would be as misleading as saying IE9 is "orders of magnitude" faster than
Chrome on the basis of fishtank demo.

Though it certainly makes great headlines.

------
CoryMathews
What a terrible test..

When the browsers tried to get to 1000 you could see them fluctuating as the
os gave and took their resources (even slightly noticeable at 100 (mainly in
opera)). They needed to be done one at a time at that point.

------
someone_here
On the same computer... at the same time? That seems a little unfair if one
browser is choking up the disk access (as Firefox seems to do on me every few
seconds).

~~~
ergo98
Disk access? What? I/O has stunningly little to do with this.

